# Trainer in Indiana



## Devotion (Jan 25, 2013)

Anyone know of a good dog trainer around northwest Indiana?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Roni Hoff~
Elkhart Indiana Dog Trainer - Dog Obedience - Dog Behavior Problems - Pet Training


----------



## Devotion (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you! I will definitely look into this.


----------

